

Should I tell an angel investor I'm doing due diligence on him? - snowmonkey

Due diligence being just talking to people who know him. He let me know before talking to people who knew me, should I return the favor?<p>EDIT: I'm hesitant because I want to talk to people that he is not introducing me to (ie. not references he would give me). I'd find them myself.  He asked me to make the introductions to my references, so I'm concerned about seeming overly paranoid and/or rude.
======
pedalpete
I don't see why you wouldn't. He should know (and be happy) that you are
looking for a good investor as much as he is looking for a good entrepreneur.

I suspect the best outcome is that he takes you very seriously. The worst
outcome is he thinks you don't trust him, but you can say the same thing about
him.

What did you think when he told you he was doing due diligence?

------
T_S_
Yes and ask for references. Shows you care.

You can't earn respect without self-respect.

